# Why is it that when I'm ovulating I have mild cramping about 4-7 days before...



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

I see any CM? Is this normal? It's been happening for as long as I've been paying attention to ovulation. Could the mild cramping/aching NOT be ovualtion?

Currently, I've been having the mind cramping since yesterday (off and on) and my LMP started on 1/4. If that information helps at all?

Could anyone shed light? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

For me I would have pre o pain for up to a week before o. The reason is because your ovaries are growing eggs and those follicles are sensitive to rubbing on the internal organs this causes pain/cramping. They are also just more sensitive because of all those follicles on there.

It actually makes ttc easier and makes timing bd for gender selection easier


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
For me I would have pre o pain for up to a week before o. The reason is because your ovaries are growing eggs and those follicles are sensitive to rubbing on the internal organs this causes pain/cramping. They are also just more sensitive because of all those follicles on there.

It actually makes ttc easier and makes timing bd for gender selection easier









Ahhh! Thank you. Makes sense!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Another question then...Does that mean that I probably won't be pregnant with having unprotected s8x during that time? My thought would be "No" but I maybe wrong <shrug>. Thanks!

PS-I just thought of this as an after-thought: Today I've started having CM. It's just a little and kind of thin, but there.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

you can get pregnant from unprotected sex up to 5 days before ovulation (7 in some extreme cases) so it depends on how soon before ovulation you are actually having sex.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
you can get pregnant from unprotected sex up to 5 days before ovulation (7 in some extreme cases) so it depends on how soon before ovulation you are actually having sex.

That's what I was thinking. Well, I'm pretty sure I've started ovulating today and we had unprotected (not even pu) on Thurs. night. I guess time will tell







...


----------

